# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  Восстановление последовательности документов

## LizaOlga

Добрый день.

Комплексная автоматизация редакция 2. Последовательность управленческого учёта восстановлена на 01.05 допустим. Но если открыть отчёт ведомость по партиям товаров за март-апрель, то там есть товары красными строками (движения неправильные по себестоимости, в минус). Начинаю руками перепроводить документы по очереди по документам оприходования - всё исправляется, документы движения встают на другие документы оприходования и краснота уходит. При этом я ничего в документах НЕ МЕНЯЮ, ни дату ни времени. Я так понимаю, что проведение документов последовательности должно и убирать эту красноту, перепроводя все документы по очереди, почему так не происходит?

----------


## avm3110

> Я так понимаю, что проведение документов последовательности должно  перепроводbnm все документы по очереди, почему так не происходит?


А как на Ваш взгляд эта "очередь" выстраивается? Чтобы работал правильно механизм "восстановление последовательности" - у вас эта последовательность должна быть правильно выстроена.

Но если "ручками" все перепроводиться правильно, то и делайте перепроведение штатной групповой обработкой

----------


## LizaOlga

вы меня не поняли. Я перепровела штатным механизмом "восстановление последовательности". Я так понимаю, что программа и должна как раз провести последовательно все документы и неправильная себестоимость должна "уйти"

----------


## LizaOlga

или я вас не поняла ))) сначала восстановлю последовательность, а потом перепровевести групповой обработкой перепроведения?

----------


## avm3110

Наверное не поняли... Как на Ваш взгляд работает механизм последовательности в 1С? "Сама по себе" программа не не знает ни о каком "порядке". Поэтому 1С и сделал отдельный механизм "последовательность" (который имеет свои опасности). Этот механизм нужно вначале настроить и только потом он будет работать правильно - обратите внимание - НАСТРОИТЬ, по дефолту ничего корректно работать не будет. Посмотрите например тут https://programmist1s.ru/posledovatelnosti-v-1s/

Именно потому что при больших объемах применение механизма последовательности может сильно повлиять на производительность - этот механизм не всегда задействован в реальной работе.

----------


## LizaOlga

В конфигурации посмотрела последовательность "управленческий учет" включает все нужные документы. Конфигурация типовая - Комплексная Автоматизация. То есть всё тут настроено. Есть поступление товаров, реализация. расходный ордер на товары, перемещение товаров. Но после восстановления последовательности вручную всё равно эти же документы приходится перепроводить для исправления себестоимости. Если я буду проводить документы просто групповой обработкой - не вариант, так как документов очень много в базе, а перепровести надо лишь часть. Все перепроводить намного больше времени уходит. Да к тому же групповой обработкой они не по порядку по времени и дате проводятся. Не знаю что делать?

----------


## avm3110

> В конфигурации посмотрела последовательность "управленческий учет" включает все нужные документы. Конфигурация типовая - Комплексная Автоматизация. То есть всё тут настроено


Нужно смотреть "что и как" в режиме 1С:Предприятия. Что у Вас с границей последовательности? Может Вам поможет следующая ссылка - [posledovatelnost-dokumentov-v-1s-8-3"]https://wiseadvice-it.ru/o-kompanii/blog/articles/posledovatelnost-dokumentov-v-1s-8-3/[/URL]

----------


## LizaOlga

ну судя по статье этой всё у меня правильно. Но те документы, которые есть в последовательности в конфигураторе при восстановлении последовательности не восстанавливают неправильную себестоимость, что я могу сделать руками - перепроводя документ оприходования и затем последовательно документы к нему

----------


## avm3110

Ну нет. Вы меня опять видно не совсем правильно поняли.
Смотрите - есть уровень "1С конфигуратора". Там идут настройки на уровне "типов документов". - И тут по Вашим словам вроде все правильно.

Но есть уровень "1С предприятия" где можно посмотреть какие конкретно документы зарегистрированы в последовательности (и какая у них конкретно "граница последовательности")

Если по Вашим словам - при восстановлении последовательности себестоимость не правильно рассчиталась, а при ручном проведении - правильная, то это показатель, что конкретные документы не верно выстроены в последовательности. Т.е. например расходный документ почему-то  стоит в последовательности раньше приходного.

Чтобы разобрать - нужно найти эти конкретные документы и затем уже разбираться почему они зарегистрированы в не верной последовательности.

Другого алгоритма решения подобных проблем - просто не существует.

----------


## LizaOlga

а как в режиме "предприятие"  посмотреть какие конкретно документы зарегистрированы в последовательности?

----------


## avm3110

> а как в режиме "предприятие"  посмотреть какие конкретно документы зарегистрированы в последовательности?


Ну-у-у.. тут нужно либо самому уметь программировать в 1С, либо попросить своих 1Сников, либо скачать из инета что-то типа такого

https://infostart.ru/public/689036/
https://infostart.ru/public/19146/

----------


## LizaOlga

спасибо большое вам за ответы

----------

